# My dream rig is getting closer to reality! (pics will follow as things unfold)



## smoke_chef (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay... so I have secured the funds for my dream rig. (Budget is 20k) Organized my work schedule to allow time for getting away several weekends a year. Traded trucks so I can pull what ever I want. Now... I just have to come up with the perfect rig because I can't afford to get it wrong. It has to be perfect the first time!! This rig will be used for catering, contests, and concessions. I need your help. I have two questions for starters.

1. I have been cooking on a charcoal/wood smoker and I love it. I love the results. I love messing with the fire. BUT, if I'm doing this for a part time job/intense hobby should I install a smoker that requires less of my time? Will it still put out the quality of product I have become accustom to?

2. I have been looking at lots of other concession rigs on-line. I was surprised to see so many that look like this:








I was originally thinking of something enclosed like this:







It seems like it would be better for weather, flies, wind, ect... Plus, I would like to have a very small but comfy living section. A bed, loveset, flat screen T.V. and a shower in the front using the gooseneck portion of the trailer. BUT, there must be some reason so many either have the porch or a separate rig all together for their smoker. Is it a code thing? About ventilation maybe? Not wanting to heat up your work space?

All help, advice, thoughts... are greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,

Smoke_Chef


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 3, 2010)

You could always pick up a nice slide in camper for your truck and pull a smoking rig behind it....  You wouldn't have to spend 20K for both if you shopped it right.  My wife and I love our slide in, and that set up gives you flexibility.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 3, 2010)

Im liking that red trailer. that thing is nice.


----------



## kurtsara (Jun 3, 2010)

What does your health department say you can use, do you need an NSF smoker, if it is inside do you need NSF exhaust hood over smoker?

If you go with the red one with your smoker outside, do you need screens on the side?


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 4, 2010)

Open smoke area keeps the heat an smoke outa the kitchen area.  Some places require the open smoker area ta be screened in.  Yall wanna check on that with yer health inspector.

I prefer ta have the smoker outside a the kitchen. 

As fer the smoker, I use charcoal an wood cause it makes a better Q in my opinion.  Gas is easier ta maintain, but then I think ya just turnin out regular ol resteraunt Q, like the idear a bein more old schoool.  Again, just bein my opinion an all.

As fer the 5 th wheel, if yer goin fer nough way from home, the livin space would be nice, however, that trailer gonna get perty long an some places don't give ya much room.  It also gonna be heavier an ya wanna watch gettin off hard surfaces.

Good luck on the project!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't have any answers but I'm sure looking forward to following this thread and to see what you get


----------



## rdknb (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't give you any advice,  But from a looks stand point I like the red one.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a friend here in town that is waiting for delivery of his catering rig; it's like the red one posted but he is going with a different color scheme. Keep us posted as to how you load out the interior.


----------



## workoutchamp (Jun 19, 2010)

So, Smokey - what did you wind up with.

I am kinda in the same boat - hobby turned a bit more catering - now I am not sure whether to get real big or back down.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm meeting with the county health inspector tomorrow. He told me on the phone the has two documents to go over with me. One is a list of rules. The other is a checklist as I build it. Then, there will be a three week delay on progress as I'm traveling for business/vacation. But, the week I get back, I'm meeting with a trailer manufacture that is a long time family friend. He's gonna help me build it. Okay, I'm going to help him build it. Okay... I'm going to mostly watch, take pictures, hold stuff, go get stuff and try to stay out of his way. The thing is, is to keep labor cost way down (we're talking cheap!) I got to wait until September or October to actually get to start building. However, I figure there is plenty of planning, dreaming, and some more planning to do between now and then. Thanks to those of you have posted an interest. I promise to keep this thread up to date and detailed as possible. With lots of q-view of course! It's just going to take a while from start to finish.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 30, 2010)

Smoke_Chef said:


> I'm meeting with the county health inspector tomorrow.


that is a wise choice.........also ask him about other counties in yer area.


----------

